# SS Severn



## rachman

The date is 20 Aug 1908. My Grandmother traveling alone with my 8 month old infant father from Southampton to Bilbao aboard 'Severn', official number 109235, registered tonnage 2125.12, of the Royal Mail Steam Packet Company, captained by one R Hayes.

The final destination of the voyage is Cuba and Mexico, via Spain. There are a total of 16 passengers, 15 1st class and one 3rd class. Of these, 9 are destined for Bilbao, 1 for Teneriffe and the remainder for Vera Cruz.

To me, this does not sound like a passenger ship as such, more a cargo ship that also carries a handful of passengers, much like the Geest Line banana boats used to do.

I have scoured this site for an image, but to no avail. Would anyone know if there is an image of this vessel anywhere please? Am I right in thinking it would be a sail-assist steam ship?

Thanking in advance for any further information.
Phil


----------



## A.D.FROST

Hope this helps


----------



## rachman

Thanks for the info. Looks like it could be the one, with identical tonnage.
Cheers for your help.
Regards


----------



## DAVIDJM

better picture on this site

http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/rayltondixon/severn1898.htm


----------

